# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار > آموزش: قیمت گذاری بر پروژه های برنامه نویسی

## rezatati

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید محترم 
من  میخوام نظر شما عزیزان را در مورد یه برنامه ای که از روی یک مقاله  نوشتم رو بدونم و خواهشا عزیزان هر کسی نظری داره بعد از مطالعه کامل مقاله  که در فایل ضمیمه هستش نظرش رو اعلام کنه و اینکه این برنامه قیمتی که  میده اصلا منطقی هستش یا نه من امید دارم که با کمک شما دوستان عزیز این  برنامه را به جایی برسونیم که همه برنامه نویسان عزیز به عنوان یک منبع  قیمت گذاری ازش استفاد کنن برنامه به زبان C#‎ 2008  نوشته شده و البته به  همراه سورس کد فایل اجرایی هم ایجاد شده است و برای اجرا فقط    Net 3.5.  لازم هستش 
فقط دوستان نظراتتون رو تو همین پست بگین تا تو برنامه اعمال بشه
در ضمن حتما تو نظر سنجی شرکت نمایید
آدرس پست نظر سنجی :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D9%87%D8%A7%29
با تشکر از توجه همه دوستان و اساتید

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به نظر من نرم افزار شما قیمت هایی که می دهد کاملاً غیر واقعی است. البته اگر بتوانید نواقص آن را برطرف کنید، تبدیل به یک نرم افزار ارزشمند خواهد شد.  :متفکر:

----------


## rezatati

دستتون درد نکنه که وقت میزارین و نرم افزارو بررسی می کنین میشه لطف کنین و نواقص اونو بگین تا برطرف بشه 
من فکر می کنم یک نقصش اینه که تاثیر سابقه افراد بر روی قیمت پروژه به صورت نمایی هستش که باید برطرف بشه اگه دوستان در این مورد نظری دارن بگن 
با تشکر

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به نظر من سابقه افراد نباید در قیمت گذاری تاثیر زیادی داشته باشد، چون در آخر کیفیت نرم افزار تولید شده مهم است و نه سابقه افراد درگیر با پروژه. یکی از نواقص این نرم افزار این است که از لحاظ قیمت گذاری بین برنامه های تک کاربره و تحت شبکه تفاوت زیادی قائل نمی شود. ولی در بازار نرم افزار این قضیه کاملاً متفاوت است و برنامه های تحت شبکه قیمت بسیار بالاتری را دارا هستند.

----------


## Reza_A7b

سلام برنامتون عالی بود ولی من هم با دوستمون آقا شاهین موافقم کیفیت نرم افزار مهم تره نه سابقه , و همچنین از نظر من سورس برنامه قیمتش باید از خود برنامه بیشتر باشه نه درصدی از برنامه مخصوصا برای برنامه هایی که عمومی هستن 
و مورد دیگه اینکه جریان بانک اطلاعاتی و فیلتر و گزارش و فرم هایی که پیچیدگی خواصی دارن یا از چندین فریم تشکیل شدن اینا چی میشه ؟؟؟  :متفکر:

----------


## Reza_A7b

سلام دوباره و اینکه یکی از دوستان گفتن تو سایت سازمان نظام صنفی رایانه ای کشور www.irannsr.com فهرست بهای طراحی دیتا بیس و برنامه نویسی گذاشتن ، البته خودم پیداش نکردم هنوز  :خجالت:

----------

